
The Death of Lucus Films Starts? - grecs
https://www.novainfosec.com/2012/11/01/the-death-of-lucus-films-starts/
======
lmm
With the exception of a few small/young divisions (e.g. early LucasArts),
LucasFilm hasn't seemed like a place "where artistic creativity often trumped
profits" for decades. Even Return of the Jedi compromised its script to
include more characters for merchandising, and the prequel films were far
worse.

~~~
robdoherty2
Agreed-- Let's be honest, LucasFilms and Disney are a perfect match from a
branding perspective.

There has even been a Star Wars Ride at DisneyWorld for like, what-15 years
(?)

